# Need Fishfinder Recommendation/Advise...



## BloodStone (Feb 13, 2015)

Looking to get a New fish finder/graph for my newest 16' V-hull aluminum boat project that I'll be returning to come springtime (or at least when the temps here in Michigan get out of the subzero range & into the mid 40's). I use to just buy a $80.00-$100.00 Eagle fish finder (or find a decent used one) & call it good. But now I think I'd like to get something a little bit better. Looking to spend no more than around $250.00 & prefer a 5" or bigger screen with ease of use (& of course dependable/reliable). Mostly doing small to medium size lake fishing. There are so many models out there between 
Hummingbird, Lowrance & Garmin that my head is swimming. :lol: 
Any specific make & model recommendations? Why??
Thanks in advance.


----------



## TNtroller (Feb 13, 2015)

Check out cabelas bargain cave for some good prices on some entry level FF's. I've read some good comments on the new HB Helix models as well, both HB and Lowrance make good products, it boils down to which one you like best. I like Lowrance products but own a HB as well. I prefer the HB 2d sonar but Lowrance for gps maps and side scan/down scan. Go to a big box store and punch some buttons and ask some questions to see which one is easiest for you to use and does what you need for it to do.


----------



## Skiffing (Feb 13, 2015)

Lowrance has discontinued the Elite 5 HDI. You may be able to get the 5X [FF only - no chartplotter] for around that money.

I just got the Elite 5 HDI with dual frequency transducer and Gold Nav maps chip for $349.........


----------



## huntinfool (Feb 13, 2015)

I'm in the same....


Well you get it. I've got a bit more I can spend, but I see Helix by HB and CHIRPP from Lowrance and Garmin has Echomap. I just don't have time to research it all. I just work too many hours. Its almost 11pm and I'm about to lose my mind reading everything.

I fish fresh and salt. I want GPS and DI. I want to be able to see structure underwater, and find it again with the GPS.
What say the bretheran of tinboats?


----------



## BloodStone (Feb 14, 2015)

Skiffing said:


> Lowrance has discontinued the Elite 5 HDI. You may be able to get the 5X [FF only - no chartplotter] for around that money.
> I just got the Elite 5 HDI with dual frequency transducer and Gold Nav maps chip for $349.........




Bass Pro has the Lowrance Elite 5 HDI with cover slip & a free lake insight map card right now for $299.00 at their Spring Classic sale going on till Sunday. Unfortunately they sold out at the BP near my house & there are no rain checks  .


----------



## Skiffing (Feb 14, 2015)

^^^
That's not bad - but may have come with a 83 /200 kHz ducer. You can't take advantage of HDI @ 455 / 800 Khz without a dual frequency ducer.

Be careful when you shop - sometimes you have to check the part numbers in the package to know what's there.


----------



## huntinfool (Feb 14, 2015)

Done!


----------



## huntinfool (Feb 14, 2015)

I hope I'll be happy with this unit.


----------



## BloodStone (Feb 15, 2015)

huntinfool said:


> I hope I'll be happy with this unit.



Took the _'Nestea plunge'_ & bought one yesterday. Had to call the Indiana BP store & have them ship it up to the Detroit store (their cost) just to get my grubby mitts on one. Paid for it yesterday & should be ready to pick up in 2 weeks or less. Comes with everything in the ad (aka free Lowrance cover, lake insight map card, triple bonus points & free installation, plus a $25.00 BP gift card). So I'm pretty excited. Hopefully, it's not going to take a degree in computers or endless hours on the lake trying to figure out how to use it. 8-[


----------



## Captain Ahab (Feb 15, 2015)

Looks like a great unit at a great price. i think you will be very happy with that unit.

Let us know *how it works
*

Now if only the ice would melt, right?


----------



## reelrusty (Feb 15, 2015)

Hopefully, it's not going to take a degree in computers or endless hours on the lake trying to figure out how to use it. 8-[

Take your time and spend a lot of time with the unit. Don't take anybody with you the first couple of times on the water with it they will just get impatient. This unit can require quite a time investment to learn what it can do but it is worth it!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lowe1648 (Feb 15, 2015)

The elites are very straight forward on the menus. I have elite 7 on my bow and it is a easier to use menu them my humminbird on the back of the boat.


----------



## riverbud55 (Feb 15, 2015)

great unit you'll luv it ,, got 2 last year for 299ea at west marine,,, good deal back then as is the BPS deal now,,,no need for the chirp feature unless ur fish n 100' of water or more,,,,,, now I want something with SI


----------



## huntinfool (Feb 15, 2015)

The guy I spoke to at BPS said you can adjust the sensitivity and get almost the same definition out of this unit as the CHIRPP, but for $200 less. This unit will probably be way better than what I can read on it.


----------



## Jager99 (Feb 17, 2015)

I just picked one up at Academy tonight for $299. Installing this weekend!


----------

